# Dublin Corporation threatening letter re: drains



## Jim (14 Apr 2004)

Got a letter from DC about a combined drain yesterday. It states that my house and the one next door share a drain which is now blocked - it stresses that we are jointly responsible for clearing and having repairs carried out.

My major concern is that without putting to fine a point on it the house next door is totally neglected and the source of the problem lies there.

Even if I did pay for unblocking how can I stop my neighbour from continuing to do the same and once I have paid even once then I am accepting liability for future events regarding this drain. 

Should I get legal advice or am I entitled to have an Environmental Officer visit the premises to view the state of the house next door when it will become self explanatory.

Any advice appreciated.
J.


----------



## casiopea (14 Apr 2004)

*common drains*

Hi.

Im not a legal expert but I am in the same situation as yourself. My drain is shared with the house next door.  This is very common apparently with dublin artisan houses where the main drain can be shared across 2 or more houses.  The house next door belongs to an elderly man who's frequently in hospital and similiar to yourself I found out about my drain when it blocked and we needed to enter next door to clear it. 

(Until this point I didnt know that I shared this drain, my surveyor didnt inform me of this and it was quite a shock).

Anyway, I dont know if this is any help to you, but I approached the son of the man next door and together we set up a legal agreement on the ownership and responsibility of the drain, protecting both of us if either choses to move.  We have shared the cost of unblocking.  

hope that is some help.
good luck
c.


----------



## rainyday (14 Apr 2004)

*Re: common drains*

This is not just an issue with old houses - We have shared drains on our relatively new (10 years) estate in Dublin.


----------



## zag (14 Apr 2004)

*Re: common drains*

As far as I know it is standard practice to join the drains from a number of houses before making one connection to the main drain.

I'm not sure what the advantage is, since I would have thought the length of the drain would have been more or less the same, no matter which way you go.  Perhaps there is a saving in the number of times the builder needs to connect to the mains ?

In housing developments you will normally see a large manhole in the middle of someones driveway or garden which is where the drains from neighburing houses come together.

z


----------



## Jim (14 Apr 2004)

*But the question was..........*

If one resident is obviously causing the problem - how can the others be held jointly liable for any costs?

J.


----------



## zag (14 Apr 2004)

*Re: But the question was..........*

Because that's the rule.

z


----------



## Jim (15 Apr 2004)

*"Because that's the rule."*

Thank you Zag aged 4 1/2. That's about as helpful as tits on a bull!

J.


----------



## DOBBER22 (15 Apr 2004)

*Re: "Because that's the rule."*

Tee hee hee t*ts on a bull :lol


----------



## zag (15 Apr 2004)

*Re: "Because that's the rule."*

OK, I'll try to expand my previous answer - because that's the rule on dealing with a *blocked* drain

The issue or rule on dealing with something *causing* a blocked drain is different.

z


----------



## Jim (15 Apr 2004)

*The rule?*

Thank you Zag, are you being paid by the word?

Could you elaborate on your comment that "rule on dealing with something *causing* a blocked drain is different" - so what exactly is the difference?

J.


----------



## rainyday (15 Apr 2004)

*Re: The rule?*

Jim - Can I make a suggestion? When you are asking someone to help you out on a voluntary/community basis, try being polite & civil to them.


----------



## casiopea (15 Apr 2004)

*who's at fault*

As I understand it (its been a 18 months since I went through this), all modern houses have a house main drain access and a gully.  The house main drain then joins a communal main (bigger) drain across a number of houses or area.  Older houses do not have this house main drain access but rather only a gully and a shared main drain (this shared main drain then joins the area bigger drain). 

Any builders/housing experts feel free to correct me.

A drain can get blocked.  Often times its nobodies "fault".  With use they can get blocked.  As a result myself and my neighbour drew up this agreeement regarding the maintenance of the drain.  It was also important as the drain access is on his land not mine (again this does not happen in modern houses) so I needed such an agreement to ensure that some future owner does not block or cover it.  I would recommend that the original poster carries out similiar steps for ease of mind.


----------



## Mary (15 Apr 2004)

*who's fault*

Have a look at the deeds and see what that say it will clarify the matter for you.  As the drains are on the other persons land why is it affecting you. I would have though that your responsible would have ended where the drains branches off into the other person land.

Not sure but look at the deeds of your property.


----------



## Jim (15 Apr 2004)

*Sorry Rainyday and Zag*

I am sorry for my comments, I have to admit I was very frustrated but Zags statement that the rule was different but no elaboration of what the difference was.

Sorry
J.


----------

